# "Your Underwear Reveals your Psychological Health... and more!"



## Selene

snail said:


> In my case, the decision to stop buying/wearing underwear was a sign of psychological healing, since I have only ever worn it to please others. I find it uncomfortable and restrictive. I was once in a relationship with a very superficial underwear fetishist who never valued my feelings.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I apologize for joking about this and invalidating/minimizing it.


----------



## Slider

I don't agree with this assessment. It doesn't make much sense to me. I only want name brand boxers, in case I happen to strip in front of a few girls, and the kind that won't ride up my ass when I'm exercising. Other than that, I don't really care if there's a few holes in them.


----------



## Ćerulean

Lilsnowy said:


> I would think wearing odd underwear, no underwear, the other gender's underwear, or other people's underwear can all reflect how you feel. Psychology suggests that neglecting *to buy it* when you need new underwear is supposed to reflect that you may not think you're worth buying for or that you don't take the best care of yuorself. Nothing is ture 100% of the time. Maybe you put others needs before your own. Maybe you could care less if your significant other finds you attractive. Maybe you think it's not your job to buy underwear. Someone else buys it for you.
> 
> Bill Murray in Stripes: "Chicks dig me, because I rarely wear underwear and when I do it's usually something unusual."
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts.


As if whether I choose to buy new underwear is the clearest sign that I'm not taking care of myself? Hm. Interesting. I'm curious why I'm just hearing about this now after taking countless health and physical education classes in my life. What happened to eating right, exercise, proper sleep schedule, proper hygiene, and all that junk we hear throughout our lives? I think I have a relatively average time and place for those things, only buying new underwear perhaps once a year, and I feel fine. When it's dirty, I wash it, and it still doesn't shrink. So even if it is old, there's no reason for me to go out and buy more if it does its job. Maybe "it doing its job" is more of a masculine trait, whereas feminine/metrosexual people are more concerned with being "up to date" with something that has been used too much? Also, from my personal experience, guys usually don't buy underwear for other people. Or do girls do that? Out of league to say. So sure, anything can reflect how I feel, but that doesn't mean it has to be negative. What if I'm proud of not buying underwear when I need to? Gunna make me!? What a fun thread.

I'd be interested in hearing for what reason this Psychologist thinks that neglecting to buy underwear when you need new underwear is supposed to reflect that you may not think you're worth buying for or that you don't take the best care of yourself.


----------



## Icarus

I kind of get see what they are trying to get at, in a general sense anyways.


----------



## firedell

Kevinaswell said:


> You're seen in your undies a lot?
> 
> :-\


Hahaha not REALLY. But if there was a reason that I was, I wouldn't like them to see similar underwear that I have worn before.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Wow, *Snail,* I'm proud of you. That's a sign that you are healthier. We do tend to swing to the other side after a bad experience. 

Now to *everyone else*, I've been laughing to tears reading these. See, it really 'Depends' on the individual.
Now go on! Get outta here!


----------



## Korvyna

Well... I guess I'll be crude, because there is no other way for me to say my decisions on underwear... 

This is my usual routine... 
1. Roll out of bed... ask myself... Do you have a date or is there a chance you will be getting laid tonight?
2. If yes, then grab that lacy thong... If no, grab the comfie bikini briefs. 

May sound crude, but seriously, that's about the extent of my undies connection to my psyche. :tongue:

Clothing in general is a bad example for me about how I am mentally... Happy, sad, angry, chipper... I still dress for comfort... For me a better way to see how I am feeling is if I am actually cooking dinner or just throwing a tv dinner in the microwave or hitting drive-thru's.


----------



## Lilsnowy

*Res,* I found your post about underwear comprehensive coupled with intelligent coupled with thought provoking. I'm so glad I have a chance to address it before kicking you out of my underwear thread. First, I was relieved to read that when you wash your underwear, it doesn't shrink. And secondly, I gave a lot of thought about your staement, "Gunna make me?" 

If I were a good guy friend of yours and I walked into your bedroom and found very old _shrunken_ underwear on the floor, and it was in very bad condition, I would look at you and say, "What's up kitten? Life got you down?" And then, when you're finished crying, you would say, "What? So I need new underwear! Hey, if you think you can _make_ me buy new, you're welcome to try." And if I thought I _could m_ake you, Res, I _would _make you. Even if I were a girl in the story, especailly if I were a girl in the story, I would make you. 

I wouldn't help you pick it out though. I won't go that route with any man.


----------



## OrangeAppled

I've always been obsessed with having tons of pretty underwear. I have so much I don't have to do laundry for like a month or more. When I was a teen, my family was broke and I didn't get that stuff much. I had one or two bras and my underwear was all faded from millions of washings. I think that experience is what made me want a lot pretty underwear, but I also just love fashion and beautiful things in general. 

My self-esteem is so-so. It's good in some areas, mediocre in some, and downright bad in others.


----------



## Lilsnowy

*OrangeAppled,* I think it's a good sign that you treat yourself to pretty bras and panties. I've joked that underwear is an issue that's close to us, but it probably is. For example, I love stockings. I worked for a hosiery company years ago and got really spolied buying the best. To this day, I feel fantastic when I wear them, even though no one else knows I'm wearing them. The more I "celebrate my fantastic girliness,'' as I like to call it, the more natural to splurge on myself. I don't splurge often, but I sure enjoy it. No matter what my self esteem, if I wear pantyhose, I usually feel caged and unhappy while wearing them.

*Icarus, *Ilove your signature quote. Very beautiful expression.


----------



## silence

i have underwear for a week. at least. why do i need more?


----------



## Lilsnowy

If you needed more would you buy it? Or are you feeling down and thinking it doesn't matter what they look like, no body will see them, nobody cares, I can't spend the money on _me_...everyone else is more important.
It's the question of whether our secret clothes, our underwear show how we secretly really feel about ourselves.


----------



## 1057

i can kind of relate to this, because i freakin LOVE underwear. buying cute stuff does make you feel good about yourself.

(girl talk inc)
if you're like me who doesn't like to splurge, victorias secret usually has a 5/$25 deal. if you buy more than 5 they're still 5 dollars each (awesome deal on good quality stuff). bras also sometimes (usually?) have a 2/$40.


----------



## Iapetus

Our underwear habits are "behaviors". As such there is probably some correlation between underwear and personality. However, I wouldn't go so far as to say it is indicative of mental health. For example high self-esteem that is related to a garment may NOT really indicate high-self esteem. People who think too much about their underwear may feel they need external objects to give them validity. There may also be some underlying OCD issues if you feel you need to change your underwear several times a day.

Perhaps we could develop a scale for this:

UNDERWEAR CONDITION
People who wear damaged (worn out, elastic, holes etc.) underwear and change infrequently.
People who wear damaged underwear but change when they become soiled.
People who wear damaged underwear but change daily whether soiled or not.

UNDERWEAR TYPE
Plain white.
Plain dark.
Patterned.
Thong
Boxer
Briefs
Lacy-frilly
Underwear with slogans.

PURPOSE 
Protection (sanitary)
Seductive
Anticipation of other people seeing it.
Comfort


----------



## firedell

Would you consider socks in the same category?


----------



## Lilsnowy

> Perhaps we could develop a scale for this:
> 
> UNDERWEAR CONDITION
> People who wear damaged (worn out, elastic, holes etc.) underwear and change infrequently.
> People who wear damaged underwear but change when they become soiled.
> People who wear damaged underwear but change daily whether soiled or not.
> 
> UNDERWEAR TYPE
> Plain white.
> Plain dark.
> Patterned.
> Thong
> Boxer
> Briefs
> Lacy-frilly
> Underwear with slogans.
> 
> PURPOSE
> Protection (sanitary)
> Seductive
> Anticipation of other people seeing it.
> Comfort


Iapetus, I'd like to add, _People who only wear new, who go freaking ballistic when they discover a hole or loose thread._ I also noticed, boy-shorts are not on the list, ahem, and I think they would go right before lacy-frilly. And I won't wear underwear with slogans. I won't and you can't make me. 

I don't think we think about underwear (or socks, Inebriato) we just buy them and feel good, like Regan said.

This underwear thread reveals so much. ;')


----------



## Alchemical Romance

I don't wear underware, i mean it seems pointless because the only person that would see them usually wants me to take them off so why bother in the first place?


----------



## Aqualung

I was raised to wear underwear that would not disappoint hospital staff but I've let a few go past the expiration date before & gone "semi-commando".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Proof

I have clearly underestimated the therapeutic power of underwear


----------



## Lilsnowy

Haven't we all, Thracius; haven't we all.


----------



## Kastor

Well, I'm fucked :crazy:


----------



## Alice in Wonderland

I don't know about this . . .


----------



## Nym

I don't think this quite applies to guys, I hear something like 70 percent of all guys underwear bought is bought by ladies. If I was going to go out and buy underwear it would be completely impulse, usually because it has a cartoon character that I like.... say Homer Simpson. Or I've finally torn the crotch out of my last pair, by climbing the side of a building or hopping a fence. As for clothes I love clothes that are just beat to shit I mean first their comfy secondly, they've got history. Like one sweater I completely cut through the arms on it from holding up grate big saw blades. Other places it's burned from the time I lit myself on fire..... alright the numerous times I lit myself on fire. (I was using a cutting torch and molten slag touched it sue me.) It's got holes, and is discolored, as well as having every single end on it frayed. I could see how getting new underwear for some people would be a sign of confidence or at least a sign you think your going to get laid.


----------



## OrangeAppled

Lilsnowy said:


> *OrangeAppled,* I think it's a good sign that you treat yourself to pretty bras and panties. I've joked that underwear is an issue that's close to us, but it probably is. For example, I love stockings. I worked for a hosiery company years ago and got really spolied buying the best. To this day, I feel fantastic when I wear them, even though no one else knows I'm wearing them. The more I "celebrate my fantastic girliness,'' as I like to call it, the more natural to splurge on myself. I don't splurge often, but I sure enjoy it. No matter what my self esteem, if I wear pantyhose, I usually feel caged and unhappy while wearing them.


Yeah, no one see my underwear lately, but that has nothing to do with it. It's definitely about how I feel.
I like a variety too. I get bored with the same old thing. I am that way with most things though (clothes, food, etc).

I also like nice tights/hoisery, but they don't have to be thigh high stockings, as long as they aren't old lady pantyhose. I have many styles of fishnet stockings, colored tights, textured tights, printed tights, lace tights, sheer nylons with decorative seams up the back, etc. I wear skirts/dresses a lot, and in winter I like to keep my legs warm, but still look young and cute.


----------



## 4431

[QUOTE="Lilsnowy, post: 204202, .


----------



## dasch

there are always exceptions to people who have an extremely high self esteem to have a loose and ripped underwear, it's a matter of preference not a matter of self-worth, speaking of how loose or how ripped or old your underwear appears to be.


----------



## marche

Consider this (economical factors and "who buys who"s aside):

I wear branded, expansive underwear only, because I deserve it.--- Narcissistic

I wear disposable ones only. I can't stand the thought of washing and wearing them again.--Obsessive-Compulsive

I am wearing the same one since 5 years ago. No need to get any new ones, for someone like me ...... [sob]--Borderline


----------



## Lilsnowy

I'm glad the underwear thread hasn't completely unraveled. All I did was propose the idea that the state of your underwear can reveal how you feel about yourself and it's taken us to a world of mystery and deep insights.


----------



## Chilln

Lilsnowy said:


> Also, if you have been traumatized, buying new underwear or lingerie is a sign that you're on the road to healing. If you feel depressed, buying new lingerie, boxers, t -shirts etc can actually help you to feel more positive. What do you all think?


Wow this is just bizarre it can't just be a coincidence, I have two boxers with holes in them now and I even lost another one, I was just thinking this morning about buying new ones later today!!! And I happened to read this thread today, fascinating. 
I'm starting to wonder if this happens to a lot of other people, getting constant deja vu and seemingly coincidental events. Either way I'm looking forward to getting my boxers later, if the prophecy is true :crazy:.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Chillin, the deja vu feeling happens to me too. At least when you buy your new boxers, you can say, "I'm worth buying new for, because I'm awesome!" And the fact that you're buying them proves it's true! ;') 

Sometimes I wake up hearing a friend speaking to me even thought there's no one in the room. I'll hear it clear as can be and within a few days the same friend will contact me or say something eerily simliar and I'l have the deja vu.


----------



## addle1618

This reminds me I need to buy some more. I haven't bought any new underwear in like over a year but i have 7+ pairs. like 9. I need more. Either way I generally don't buy any clothing products, money always goes to things like guitar pedals and paint.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I always feel like it's a person's bed which reflects a certain amount of psychological health and self-esteem, especially if you are single. Beds and bedding can be ridiculously expensive. How much are you worth it? How much do you give "getting a good night's sleep" a priority? This took me a long time to understand.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Really? Where did you hear this or is this just a little guess you've cooked up? :wink:


----------



## thehigher

I cracked up over spooks comment. But I don't think this is the same for guys. I have good underwear.....but I don't go out buying new underwear ALL the time. I mean....it's all the same...we don't have as many styles and fabrics...


----------



## pinkrasputin

assbiscuits said:


> Really? Where did you hear this or is this just a little guess you've cooked up? :wink:


Ha! It's just something I've cooked up. 

I used to not care about my sleeping space either and would just taylor it according to the person I was with. But me personally-could have really cared less. I could deal with anything so I was used to just the "bare essentials". 

Perhaps it's because I can acclimate to almost any environment that it's almost impossible for me to be attached to certain "material things" and to not find it shallow when I am. So the motivation to acquire them (especially in regards to a private sleeping space) just wasn't there. This is in spite of the fact that I had been dealing with insomnia and the inability to turn off my brain for years. Maybe a comfortable bed may have helped.

THEN I acquired a Cal King with Egyptian Cotton sheets. So eventually slipping into bed at night finally felt relaxing and like I was receiving a thousand hugs.

My last ex (personality in common to us both) had a terrible bed. In fact only 1 pillow (???) They owned gorgeous things (cars, houses, clothes) except when it came to the bed. So I felt there was a heavy emphasis for them on a public persona verses a private one. Not caring about your private sleep or the sleep of your partner can say a lot about you.

I can't wait to write you more in detail. I just want to have my full faculties when I do. I still have company in my house but will write more soon!


----------



## seraphiel

A good comfortable bed and clean comfortable bedding can go a long way to better health IMO :laughing:

And undies are just nice and I think comfortable or nice feeling ones are important if you wear them... :tongue:
Also as for 'nobody seeing them'... well _you_ see them, and wear them. And I do think nice, clean things have a positive mental benefit, even if only you see it..


----------



## Lilsnowy

pinkrasputin said:


> Ha! It's just something I've cooked up.
> 
> THEN I acquired a Cal King with Egyptian Cotton sheets. So eventually slipping into bed at night finally felt relaxing and like I was receiving a thousand hugs.
> 
> My last ex (personality in common to us both) had a terrible bed. In fact only 1 pillow (???) They owned gorgeous things (cars, houses, clothes) except when it came to the bed. So I felt there was a heavy emphasis for them on a public persona verses a private one. Not caring about your private sleep or the sleep of your partner can say a lot about you.


Yes, I think it's true, the outward trappings, like cars, clothes, and technology are probably related more to persona. 

The more intimate an item is, the more it reveals more about how you feel about yourself or care about yourself. I don't think it requires psychology to confirm that. The more beautiful your bedroom is, _just for you_, shows you care for yourself and think you're worth the luxury. My bedroom is the busiest room in our house right now with everyone using the computer. I'm not too concerned right now in the scope of everything else going on in my life. But good sheets...a few pillows...the things that comfort me are very important.

And serephiel, you're right. Nice clean things do have a positive mental benefit.

I really enjoy reading the opinions on this thread.


----------



## jasonbond

A psychologist told me. The reason it's reflective of our inner or psychological health is because it's close to our body and generally we buy underwear for our own sense of well being and not for others. Of course there may be financial considerations, but it's more related to being able to buy essentials; If we can afford it, but we keep putting it off for one reason or another and it's falling apart or really stretched out and ugly, then we might need to give ourselves some TLC.


----------



## SeekJess

What if you never wear underwear because you feel you are too good for it? Where does that place you?


----------



## Lilsnowy

*New underwear!*

Have to share a story:

My family always says I go into counselor mode when talking to people. I don't really, (ok I do.) but I ask questions because I'm interested in people. I want to know why they feel the way they do. 

I was in a store recently shopping for unmentionables (Underwear!) I've been feeling down this winter, gained some wieght, and now that I'm biking again I'm feeling better, but I needed a boost. And as we all know,_ underwear reveals_ _all_, so as I was standing there, thinking about what I wanted, a woman next to me, said, "I never buy underwear. This is such a splurge." So I said, "Why do you think we never buy it? Why is it so hard to treat ourselves?" 

She started telling me how it seems frivolous to buy something only she can enjoy, when she has kids, and all that goes with having a family. I told her about the concept of self esteem being reflected in the state of our underwear and she responded to that and said, "Ya know, that's true. If I feel bad, I don't do anything for myself. Even if I hate it, I don't buy anything." So I asked if she was feeling good today and she laughed and said, " Actually, I was feeling like it was my turn. I'm always taking care of everyone else." It was fun to talk to her. She told me she was going to spend some real money. 

*Jasonbond,* exactly.
*Seekjess*, you tell me. {{giggles}}


----------



## Dreamer

What if you hardly wear any? :happy:
and what if you don't buy the knickers themselves, but other people do (parents..etc)
and what if you have no other clean pair and the rest are in the wash and you are left with one pair. So there is no choice there?


----------



## Nearsification

Well thats creepy. What do mario boxers say about me?


----------



## Lilsnowy

dreamer, I would say, ask your parents for the money to buy them and also, do your laundry sweetheart, because clean clothes always feel better than dirty.:') 

And Game Master Near, Mario boxers say all kinds of good stuff about you. "I like video games! I'm playful, fun, and not worried about what others think. I wear Mario boxers!" 

Maybe we should call the the "Interpreting our underwear," thread!

And I have to tell you, re: my earlier post, that was not the first time I've talked to another woman about buying underwear, while buying underwear. It just happens.


----------



## zynthaxx

Lilsnowy said:


> OK, we know the 'and more' part, but let's keep the underwear thread clean.
> 
> The state of your underwear can be a measure of your self esteem. If you buy new boxers or splurge on really beautiful lingerie, it shows you feel good about yourself, even way down deep. If you never replace them and allow them to get holes and really faded, it's a sign of low self worth.
> 
> Also, if you have been traumatized, buying new underwear or lingerie is a sign that you're on the road to healing. If you feel depressed, buying new lingerie, boxers, t -shirts etc can actually help you to feel more positive. What do you all think?


I'm sorry, I didn't read the thread before posting. Now that that's said, I shall quote a famous person: "I reject your reality and substitute my own."

I feel pretty good about myself most of the time. My level of happiness has very little to do with my purchasing of new boxers. Actually, if I felt comfortable going commando, I probably would instead of buying underwear, since that's one of my least favorite pastimes right after shopping for any other kind of clothes.
So there. I pronounce your theory invalid. :happy:


----------



## Lilsnowy

xynthaxx, thank you for your revealing reply. :') If we could go without, many of us would, because shopping for underwear or other clothes can be such a chore. But the idea is, if you needed underwear and never replaced it, and let it go all nasty and shredded and you hated it, would you buy it? Why or why not, aside from finances.

I think it's great that people have opinons on this very important topic.


----------



## zynthaxx

Lilsnowy said:


> xynthaxx, thank you for your revealing reply. :') If we could go without, many of us would, because shopping for underwear or other clothes can be such a chore. But the idea is, if you needed underwear and never replaced it, and let it go all nasty and shredded and you hated it, would you buy it" Why or why not, aside from finances.
> 
> I think it's great that people have opinons on this very important topic.


Underwear fills a number of functions, one of which is to act as a hygienic buffer between your body and your outer layer of clothes. If it no longer fulfills it's functions, it's time to change and/or purchase some new.

Or something.


----------



## Dreamer

Lilsnowy said:


> dreamer, I would say, ask your parents for the money to buy them and also, do your laundry sweetheart, because clean clothes always feel better than dirty.:')
> 
> s.


omg I hate it when people wink and say sweetheart at me. It looks soo rude and sarcastic. Makes you seem full of it. And I was only joking with the clean knickers thing. I'm not that dirty..really. Thanks for that nice perception of me being a total slob, doing nothing


----------



## Lilsnowy

dreamer, I was joking. I was pointing out the obvious for humor's sake. Please forgive me if it read otherwise. Actually I appreciate your personal conviction to say you didn't like being called sweetheart. It was meant for humor and not meant to be rude or sarcastic whatsoever. 

I feel bad if you felt disrespected. I don't use sarcasm and I try never to disrespect anyone.


----------



## conformità

but what if you dont wear underwear, Hahaha!


----------



## Lilsnowy

Alexa, that comes up all the time: What if you don't wear underwear? I'm not comfortable without it but it would save laundry and time. I think anything we do that feels good, that makes us feel pampered or taken care of shows we care about ourselves. If you feel better without it then that's great!


----------



## SammyLou

It doesn't work like this for me, i buy new underwear because i don't feel good about myself and its one of the ways i do it to make myself feel better, if i am not wearing nice underwear i don't even want to leave the house.


----------



## missred

if im wearing nice underwear it means im about to get lucky which means im in a better mood. so you could say it was the underwear reflecting my mood but i think its more my mood reflecting onto my panties. 
im a bit concerned though. what would the psychological state be of one who does not wear underwear
whenever i can get away with it i enjoy going commando. i wear undies when i must and the type is chosen to match my outfits. if i wear a nice outfit and get compliments then i feel good, so in a way the theory surely has some creedence


----------



## Lilsnowy

Sammylou, I think it's always good to take care of yourself when you're feeling down. And it kind of goes back to the theory, that how you take care of your most intimate needs in clothing reflects your emtional health. You might feel bad, but you lift yourself up by wearing pretty underwear. 

Missred, isn't it funny when we start thinking about this. :')


----------



## missred

haha yeah i rather enjoy it... although i do wish this psychologist had been more specific... i needs me soem details


----------



## conformità

lol, well... i dont think id do it all the time, i wudnt do it at work cuz it would make me feel awkward but anywhere else i think i wud. i used to wear underwear all the time even with pyjamas on,,, but iv changed nowadays haha!


----------



## ShadowPlay

I've been buy nice lingerie since I was 14!
Buying some does cheer me up. 
I normally binge spend just before breaking up, perhaps a last final try/trying to attract others? 
I normally keep old stuff because it's too pretty to throw out.
I normally don't buy heaps because I'm not made of money... not so much low self esteem. 
Sometimes I wear a lovers undies and mock pretend to be them, farts included, just to gross them out.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I like silk boxers... they just feel really nice 

is that weird?


----------



## DarklyValentine

I would disagree. 
However in times long past, some heretics removed me fav under wear tops and tshirts from my drawers (ooer)

and consigned them to the wheelie bin
I was a trifle annoyed, and that takes abit of doing. 

Thing is i really loved em (and there be more than a few here that knows what I means)

*wicked moonwalks out of this one, splendiferous in slippers and golden sparkly thong


----------



## missred

ShadowPlay said:


> Sometimes I wear a lovers undies and mock pretend to be them, farts included, just to gross them out.


omg im not alone! FANTASTIC! i dont go as far as farting but for some reason with EVERY boy ive been with i end up in their boxers jumpin around pretending to be them.
im thinking someone needs to start a poll... im curious to know how many more people actually do this....


----------



## Lilsnowy

Rieghteous Rob, that's awesome! They DO feel great!
Wickeddesires, your post is a lot of fun to read gold thong and all! 
missred, I would say a lot of us women have tried on men's underwear. Psychologically I think it's because we want to be close to them, but also because we are so girlishly charming with boys clothes on; we can't seem to help ourselves!
I love wearing a man's dress shirt too. Don't know why. I guess because it's so big.


----------

